# Sale Barns



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've never taken any of my life stock to the sale barn before, but I have a very unruly kinder buck... I don't want him to go for "breeding" purposes, I want him to go for meat. Can you specify that at a sale barn? I just don't want him to go in the wrong hands, and then abused or something like that... He nearly attacked my mom, hasn't tried it with me yet...he's getting to be too much for me to handle... I've tried everything.... Doesn't work.. I was hoping to keep him, but it doesn't look like I will be able too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The sale barns around me are pretty bad so I would rather put him in the freezer myself or find someone who will put him right in the freezer.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's kinda what I was thinking.... Thanks Ksalvagano


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are talking Everson there are regular meat buyers.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Enumclaw Sales Pavilion, that is the one closest to me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For some reason I have you in Skagit or Whatcom county.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

No worries, I'm down in Pierce... If I don't find a buyer for him through Craigslist I might go to the Enumclaw one and see if I can find any meat goat buyers. My mom is of the opinion that after they have sired they are no good for meat, is this true? I hope not. I might end up fixing him, and praying his behavior changes....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Most meat buyers prefer intact. We had a 2yrold buck done. He was all ground & delicious!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, cool! I will try to get him sold. He'll be 2 in January. I wouldn't mind another wether around, but I really don't need anymore....


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

you could always send him off to be butchered yourself and then sell the meat that way. I'm not sure what the laws are around you for selling meat.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If you are selling a stinky little buck at the Enumclaw sales pavilion, there is over a 90% chance it will be going for meat. The same guy buys them all. You should expect to get in the dollar a pound range.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> If you are selling a stinky little buck at the Enumclaw sales pavilion, there is over a 90% chance it will be going for meat. The same guy buys them all. You should expect to get in the dollar a pound range.


Oh wow! Do you happen to have contact info on him, so I can sell directly to him? I'm asking $50.00, and he is roughly 60-70 lbs alive. I paid $75.00 for him a year ago, so I thought it was a good price. If you do have contact info on him please IM me


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd let the auction crowd bid right now. The muslim fast ends this month, very good prices for intact bucks.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goathiker said:


> I'd let the auction crowd bid right now. The muslim fast ends this month, very good prices for intact bucks.


Yes. Just take him to the auction. I've tried to deal with the guy directly and it didn't go well. Get there around 11am and drop him off. You will have a check by Wednesday.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Yes. Just take him to the auction. I've tried to deal with the guy directly and it didn't go well. Get there around 11am and drop him off. You will have a check by Wednesday.


Okay, good to know about the Muslim holiday thing... I've got to look those up... Thanks Goathiker... I have him up on Craigslist now, so if he isn't sold by Friday night off to the sale he goes. Does the sales pavilion really take 40% Tenacross? That is what a neighbor said, but I thought that was high.

Thanks all! I was up your neck of the woods today Teneacross getting some spent brewery grain for the clan.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, ours only takes 10% plus a tag if they need it $3 and $4 a day if boarded. Can't see 40% at all


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I knew they took some, but 40% is ridiculous... I hope you are right and my neighbors are wrong.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ours took 10% comission.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> Okay, good to know about the Muslim holiday thing... I've got to look those up... Thanks Goathiker... I have him up on Craigslist now, so if he isn't sold by Friday night off to the sale he goes. Does the sales pavilion really take 40% Tenacross? That is what a neighbor said, but I thought that was high.
> 
> Thanks all! I was up your neck of the woods today Teneacross getting some spent brewery grain for the clan.


No. 15% on goats. Your neighbor probably gave you the poultry %.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> No. 15% on goats. Your neighbor probably gave you the poultry %.


That's exactly it, they had poultry


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> That's exactly it, they had poultry


That's what I figured. But as shown from Nancy D and Goathiker, 10% should be the number. Enumclaw is 15%. I use the Enumclaw sale because when I weigh in fuel costs, it's worth paying 5% too much. I'm not sure where you live, but you might consider Chehalis if it's not a lot further.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Chehalis is an hour from me, and Enumclaw 30 minutes, so I'll go to Enumclaw. Thanks for the info Tenacross, much appreciated


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, the bugger bit me Good thing I had my gloved on.... wish I could take him to sale tonight!


----------



## SilverStarRanch (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm in Everson


----------

